# The giving lover poll



## BALDBEAVEREATER (Apr 1, 2010)

Ladies would you prefer a lover to be giving (cater to your needs and wants) and put his orgasm on the back burner or have a lover with a large member that is not as giving but still brings you to climax?


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wish I could answer but I guess I need more of a polar differences. Can't imagine finding either of the choices any more or less pleasurable. And with the lack of details, I can't exactly tell if the first option IS pleasurable. LOL


----------

